# What temp for the best fur?



## rsbhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure it changes in every region, but what temp range do you like to hunt coyotes in that is cold enough for prime pelts? I'm in S.W. New Mexico, and we haven't hit freezing yet, even at night....should i hold off till freezing weather? Thanks, rsbhunter


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Really hasnt been real cold here yet, and the pelts are very good! I really wouldnt know as far as temp


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd think pelts are determined by hours of daylight, like most animal activities.


----------



## Hellbilly_SD (Nov 5, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'd think pelts are determined by hours of daylight, like most animal activities.


That is what i was taught. We usually get good prime pelts around Nov 1 around here.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'd think pelts are determined by hours of daylight, like most animal activities.


Agreed... at least that's how I understand it all to work.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds silly maybe but I watch my old Tom cats coat. When he gets big and fluffy the coyote are good to go! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Up here survival of the pups is important that the temps. don't get too cold too early. Not sure how it was this year.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'd think pelts are determined by hours of daylight, like most animal activities.


Yup that, most animals should be primed out by now. Same goes with the deer rut is by hours of daylight, not temps. Can't remember what they call this. It's called circadian rhythm or something like that. Dang now I got to see if I can find what it's called.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that's it FB.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the stuff we talk about on this site. I learn so much.


----------

